# Waves Nx – Virtual Mix Room-‏ mixing with your headphones?



## dreamnight92 (Jan 29, 2016)

Just tried out this plug in and I was blown away! My headphones sounded like a room. 

Also I was thinking to use this plug in as proximity/stereo modeling tool. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 29, 2016)

Experiment!


----------



## Ariel s (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm wondering if it'll affect the way mixes are being translated on other systems. Getting the basic balance right Is a known trait of mixing on headphones, so it's interesting to know if this plugin makes work better.


----------



## Softmo06004 (Jan 30, 2016)

it looks like a joke for me...but, why not...Experiment...Flux Ircam Hear v3 is another plug-ins for this sort of use, with binaural technology. So maybe i'm wrong...try both.


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 31, 2016)

I hate the yootube ad for this sooo much that i cant take it seriously. Good luck with it though


----------



## pmcrockett (Feb 9, 2016)

Just started experimenting with Nx and am more impressed than I expected to be. To my ear, it sounds more natural than HEar 3, with less boxiness, harshness, and midrange coloration. The head tracking is less gimmicky than I thought it would be. Rapid head movements are sonically disorienting, but less dramatic movements are pretty transparent. The value of the head tracking, IMO, is less about realism and more about ear fatigue: my limited use of it suggests that mixing on headphones may be less tiring with the tracking enabled because it reduces the feeling that there are speakers smashed up against your ears.

Haven't done an actual mix with it yet; these are all initial impressions.


----------



## dreamnight92 (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm sincere: first I was very enthusiastic for this plug in, but, after some tries I realized that I'm happy with my headphones sound: I listen to music always with headphones, and I compose, sequence and mix always with headphones: headphones are my "studio" reference for now and I don't have benefit to this plug in...also sometimes I try to mix with monitors, but I prefer headphones because I'm wont with that sound


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 24, 2016)

I tried it but it seemed to add some stuff, so I would never know whether that was in the music.


----------



## Suganthan (Mar 25, 2016)

The other alternatives - TB Isone Pro, Ircam Hear v3, Beyerdynamic Virtual Studio
I demo-ed all of them and found Waves Nx to be more flat/original sounding comparing others, surprisingly. It equally performs good with multichannel though it is just 5.1. I had some fun trying Melda convolution reverb - true surround reverb, surround panner and Waves Nx.

I would use some analyzer plugins along with it. I think it would take some time getting used to.



dreamnight92 said:


> I don't have benefit to this plug in


Though, normal music we hear are designed in a way that they will be delivered sonically equal from headphones to hifi monitors, there is a huge difference between working them. The differences are,
1. The stereofield in headphones is elasticised/stretched comparing proper monitor setup.(Panning left, right 100% would tell you the difference)
2. Crossfeed in headphones is 0 comparing to proper monitor setup which is not equal to zero.(When you pan hard either left or right, you will be hearing the sound through both ears in proper monitor setup. In headphones, no)

Why these points are important you may ask.
1. The stereofield in most of the music are designed in a way that they can be exactly/truly delivered only with proper monitor setup. They require crossfeed in the end listener's listening system. Listen to a properly mixed live orchestration in both of the environments. The proper monitor setup would truly emulate the streofield of the orchestra, you can locate the instruments easily. The headhpones create an illusion of being better by having wide stereo field but it cannot truly represent the streofield in a music.
2. You may think if you listen so much through headphones you somehow can adapt with its flawed stereofield representation. After trying true stereo reverb plugins, localization plugins - which also assume that the listening environments would have crossfeed, etc., you would realize there is something missing. Then you would know benefits of virtual room mix plugins.

The music that are only intended for headphone listening are binaural audio.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 25, 2016)

Suganthan said:


> The other alternatives - TB Isone Pro, Ircam Hear v3, Beyerdynamic Virtual Studio
> I demo-ed all of them and found Waves Nx to be more flat/original sounding comparing others, surprisingly. It equally performs good with multichannel though it is just 5.1. I had some fun trying Melda convolution reverb - true surround reverb, surround panner and Waves Nx.
> 
> I would use some analyzer plugins along with it. I think it would take some time getting used to.
> ...



You can always just add more instances of the plugin to get more channels. I've been having to work in 8.0 for school and don't have that in my own studio so I just run 2x 4.0. It seems to translate quite well to the actual 8.0 setups at the university but I don't pay all that much attention to detail with these assignments so it may not actually work that well.


----------

